# Echo PB-500H



## dave76 (Dec 17, 2011)

My uncle asked me to take a look at his 10 hour old Echo PB500, saying he couldn't pull the recoil, and felt like it was jammed. Sure enough it was seized. I told him, and said he mixes his fuel perfect, he said it was a very hot day and mabe he ran it too long. I just found this weird as Echo is good brand name. He bought it at Home Depot, mabe it's a Home Depot specific item???? I told him to take in for Warranty, but he said no, he wanted me to work on it. Costed him $160 in parts.

Anyway had to damn near beat the piston outta the bore, it was scored real bad, chunks missing, the cylinder was scretched but not as bad as it's chromed. Got a new P&C for em, got running again, notice even in the cooler weather of November this thing runs HOT. I told him don't run it at long intervals at WOT, idle it down every so often, and mix your fuel a bit richer around 36:1 and use Husky oil. 

The carb is Walbro WYA, looks non adjustable, there are two holes that appear to have needles in them but what the hell fits in there to adjust them, I looked everywere and there doesn't seem to be a special tool for it????? Walbro lists it as proper function for any altitude, yeah right:freak:. Noticed the muffler has a catalytic converter in it too. The EPA is really killing this industry....................


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Echo has been having problems with the PB500 series, if you had taken it to a dealer they would have replaced the whole unit under Warranty. This year so far I have diagnosed about 10 failed PB500 blowers all within the 10 to 30 hour range. Running richer is only going to lead to clogged mufflers and fouled plugs. The carb is fully adjustable, however you need a special screw driver to adjust it.


----------

